# a+ diablo ADVANCED vs CM HAF932 vs ANTEC 1200



## allrounder (Oct 16, 2008)

hallo,
Am just getting a pc together. Now i gotta choose the case i will take but somehow i cant shoose. 

Which of the case would u choose and why? Lets say the price is almost the same.

1. Aplus EL DIABLO ADVANCED(not the classic diablo but the new version -> ADVANCED (will be released soon))
http://www.toppreise.ch/call.php?oid=189...49&did=292
http://www.maxpoint.de/en/home/home.php  (in the flash intro on the upper left side.)
2. COOLER MASTER HAF932
http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.a...kel=154037
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.as...Tpk=HAF932
3. ANTEC 1200
http://www.digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.a...kel=152621
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.as...20HUNDERED

thanks for ur help


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 16, 2008)

antec 1200 i was going to get one its got nice airflow and it leaves alot of room to upgrade for those big 1+kw psu's and the long cards of today not to mention its really nice if you ever go watercooling or get a huge air cooler.


----------



## will (Oct 17, 2008)

I have heard a lot of good things about the HAF932, but the antec 1200 is pretty good as well. I wouldnt go with the aplus case.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 17, 2008)

I own the HAF. Best case I've ever own. Airflow and cable management is awesome, not to mention the cut out on the motherboard for cpu cooler backplates. Makes installing a cooler so much easier.


----------



## allrounder (Oct 17, 2008)

jeah haf look nice .. but ve read in many forums tht it doesnt look as good as on some photos. And as i ve just seen it on such photos i dont know how it look in real .. nd plastic as front .. hmm .. also a risky business 

aplus look really gr8 .. especially he advanced version with two blue-led 120mm fans on the top -> which looks jst awsome. ve to wait a little bit, till it get released. at the moment there r no reviews or pictures available(other than the ones i posted) online. The negetive thing is: is has no kablemanagment (

btw does anyone know a solution to the dust problem in such cases without thes filters for the fans?! only atec has for the fans a filter(intake r all 120 mm). But in aplus nd haf the intake fans are >140 so there r no filters available on the market. nyone got a some ideas how this problem could be solved?! :S


----------

